# Barclays Premier League England 05-06 December



## OddsPoster (Nov 30, 2009)

05 Dec 12:45 Portsmouth v Burnley  1.90 3.40 3.60   
05 Dec 15:00 Arsenal v Stoke  1.28 4.50 11.00   
05 Dec 15:00 Aston Villa v Hull  1.45 4.00 6.50   
05 Dec 15:00 Blackburn v Liverpool  4.00 3.50 1.80   
05 Dec 15:00 West Ham v Man Utd  7.00 4.20 1.40   
05 Dec 15:00 Wigan v Birmingham  2.00 3.25 3.50   
05 Dec 15:00 Wolverhampton v Bolton  2.25 3.30 2.90   
05 Dec 17:30 Man City v Chelsea  4.00 3.50 1.80   
06 Dec 15:00 Fulham v Sunderland  2.20 3.25 3.00   
06 Dec 16:00 Everton v Tottenham  2.40 3.40 2.62


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 4, 2009)

West Ham v Man Utd 
Lots of missing players for West Ham, Manchester are 5 points behind Chelsea and they need to win here, or they will be 8 points back and there will be no return. After beating Tottenham with the reserves they should be feeling great. Berbatov is ready to play so his creativity will help in matches like this(he usually plays great against middle teams).
Prediction: 2


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 4, 2009)

Man City v Chelsea 
Manchester city are with 22 points at 7th position. The guests are 1st with 36. Manchester city can't find the way to the win already 8 matches in the Premier League. Chelsea on the other side are in their best form, beating Manchester United... Drogba is in great form..
Prediction: 2


----------

